# Boat decision help



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

So, I've decided to purchase a bass boat and have it somewhat narrowed down. Since this will be my first one I need some input. Looking at an aluminum crestliner pt 18 with a 4 stroke 150 pro xs. When it comes to fiberglass, phoenix 618 with 175, ranger 518 with 150 or 200 or z185 with 150, or triton 189trx with 150 or 18 trx with 200. Like the tritons, just concerned because I've heard they've had some quality issues lately maybe more so than ranger or phoenix. I'll go used or new, whatever fits my budget. What do you all think?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

look up vic,s marine ,in brimfield ohio, they might have some left overs, all ways been a fair dealer to me.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

dont believe tritons being made anymore.. I'll be looking at Bass Cat when its time. Newer Rangers are now being made by Bass Pro.. MIght mean nothing, might mean something.. When Cub Cadet was bought out by MTD quality went downhill quickly. What I like about Glass is the ride. Rough water not so bad. But, I've heard the newer aluminum are superb in rough water now..


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Dovans said:


> dont believe tritons being made anymore.. I'll be looking at Bass Cat when its time. Newer Rangers are now being made by Bass Pro.. MIght mean nothing, might mean something.. When Cub Cadet was bought out by MTD quality went downhill quickly. What I like about Glass is the ride. Rough water not so bad. But, I've heard the newer aluminum are superb in rough water now..


Thanks Dovans, I've seen some 2019 Tritons out there. So I don't know if there going away or not, but I've heard they are. So I don't know what to think.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

In all honesty, I have a ranger and the thing I dont like about it, is lack of storage. Be sure to check that facet out on your boat


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Dovans said:


> In all honesty, I have a ranger and the thing I dont like about it, is lack of storage. Be sure to check that facet out on your boat


Which Ranger do you have?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

poncho 79 said:


> Which Ranger do you have?


117.. 17 ft with 115 Evinrude. (2013 or 2014 Not sure)

For what I paid, its a good boat. Basic Ranger with no bells and whistles. Serves me well. Storage would be my only complaint. I saw newer Rangers that actually had little more storage. But nothing like what a Bass Cat had...Took it on Lake Erie this summer, but, you really had to choose the day. I was out in 3 foot waves and it didnt take me long to realize this was not an Erie boat. I was watching other longer bass boats try to run out to the islands and they ended up turning around as well. Bass Boat is not a Lake Erie boat.. Simple fact.

If your thinking some time on Lake Erie, seriously forget bass boat.. Maybe something like a Ranger 620 or 621. Those are also on my consideration list.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

As far as Erie goes I only plan on fishing the harbors and breakwalls. Maybe on the right day take her to the islands.


----------



## fishinnut (Aug 1, 2006)

take a look at Vexus Boats. Start up with former ranger personel, Forrest Wood!!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

fishinnut said:


> take a look at Vexus Boats. Start up with former ranger personel, Forrest Wood!!


Like them, but you have to get the 19'10" model to get a 150 and I'm not sure that will fit in my garage.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for responses everyone!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My frirst two were Trackers.... They served me well. I was looking to get into boating and was on a new family budget. (Started with a pic on the fridge and saved $20 a paycheck until the boat was in the garage).
That being said, if money was no object there are several great brands out there. Choose something with the layout you need, get as much storage and power (batteries and trolling motor too) as you can afford and don't skimp. After laying out as much cash as you're going to it doesn't make sense to nickle dime the final purchase to end up saying "I wish I had..."


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a Z185 with a 150 because it is the biggest boat that will fit in my garage. I really would get something with a 200 if possible.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

StevenMcc said:


> I have a Z185 with a 150 because it is the biggest boat that will fit in my garage. I really would get something with a 200 if possible.


How big is your garage Steven?


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

20'10"


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Break away tongue? That gives me a couple more feet.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The size thing might be a snag for you. Length of boat plus 3 ft for the motor is a usual measurement with the folding neck. Either way good luck with your decision, there are so many. Like mentioned already, don't skimp, get what you need. Make a list of things that are important (must have's) then think about how you want to equip it and if it will accommodate what you want. Most of all is storage for me, my stuff takes up a lot of space but it's all under the deck. Bass boats are great fishing platforms on inland lakes but not designed for big water. Multi species boats are offering some great platforms and are big lake capable.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Pops. My garage is 23' long so I'm pretty sure an 18 footer will fit, maybe some 19's. What multi species boat would you recommend? I like the bass hawk. Lund's pro v bass is nice but a bit too expensive.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

poncho 79 said:


> Thanks Pops. My garage is 23' long so I'm pretty sure an 18 footer will fit, maybe some 19's. What multi species boat would you recommend? I like the bass hawk. Lund's pro v bass is nice but a bit too expensive.


If going multi species aluminum you might want to give saugeye tom a pm. After a lot of shopping and make comparing, he went with a new Smoker Craft. Tons of storage...and he says, due to the aggressive reverse chine, the ride is night and day from his old boat.
Also, some good advice from both Dovans and Pops on most glass bass boats for big water such as Erie. There are a few models especially built for bigger water and if I were going glass, those are the models I would be looking at. Both Ranger and Skeeter(sure there's others) make them. 
Like Dovans, the glass bass boats I've had, were not good Erie boats. They were top notch for what they were designed for which isn't rough seas. Fished Kissimmee chain of Lakes for 19yrs out of them. Got caught a few times on both Okeechobee and Kissimmee in about 4-5'ers in which the pucker factor went on tilt. Luckily, was able to duck in heavy weed matting/glades to wait things out. These few times I got caught were not the norm seas on these two lakes.
Getting on out on Erie doesn't always afford you that escape plan unless you are around an island. Yep...got caught on Erie in my bass boat too and had to duck in behind an island, beach the boat and wait for the storm to pass. That's not a good feeling.
Glass boats are Heavy, set lower in the water and are not near as capable of setting in waves a lighter aluminum boat of comparable length is. The much lighter aluminum boat sits higher in the water and bobs up with the wave much faster compared to a glass boat of the same size. The downside of the aluminum compared to glass is the ride. Obviously the heavier glass boat is gonna ride much smoother in rougher water therefore you can run a bit faster in rougher water without pounding as much as in the lighter aluminum boat. You just have to run slower in the rougher water in an aluminum boat.
So it's kind of a trade off between the two.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For me, fish-ability (inland and Erie) was the #1 criteria with storage being #2. That being said, after deciding on all the the most important thing is having someone competent and experienced rigging the boat. That will determine whether or not your vessel performs to your expectations.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> For me, fish-ability (inland and Erie) was the #1 criteria with storage being #2. That being said, after deciding on all the the most important thing is having someone competent and experienced rigging the boat. That will determine whether or not your vessel performs to your expectations.


Agree!
Very good point GGF!
It's soooo important when buying a new boat that while in the process the buyer really takes the time to think about not only the extras they want but where they want things like fish finders,extra battery etc mounted. Some guys even go as far as not have the fish finders mounted at the dealer and do it themselves when they get the boat. Does the dealer have the means to take the boat out and test different props and lower raise engine in mount holes(if not equipped with hyd jack plate) to get the proper engine height/ prop combo for the performance you want? If not, do they have different test props you can try in case the one that comes factory on your boat doesnt suit your needs. Also talk to the dealer about propping the boat correctly for what you want....is hole shot or top end the most important to you? Do you want something in between?
Of course, all that depends on how the boat is rigged with accessories and how the weight is distributed. 
Don't know how many guys end up having to buy additional different props after the purchase of their new boat cause their dealer has no means of testing the factory prop after they rigged and loaded the boat or doesn't offer test props if they are not by the water. And they have no problem what so ever selling you all the additional props you want when if done right from the beginning, you would have saved yourself some $.
Bottom line is, during the purchasing process of a new boat, IMO, these are some very important things to talk about with the dealer before signing on the dotted line.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The reverse chine that Fastwater talks about is right on. My Lund has it and it makes for a very stable ride and very stable drifting and moving about in the boat. I elected for the tin boat following 3 - 30's in my past on the big lake. This is my 3rd Lund by choice after comparing what I needed. The 2nd was a mistake, great boat but needed more then I bought. Got more then I paid for it a year later. (Lucky) I wanted a large front deck, I have that now, I wanted mega storage, I have that now, Wanted a better big water boat, I have that now. 
I tow all over the south for a month in the spring so I also wanted a boat that was easy on the front rig and tin was the way for me. Coat of maintenance is very reasonable, keep clean and maintain the motor, easy peasy. 
I would strongly suggest before you make the buy find a model on the water and get a ride and see for yourself how it goes. Don't make steak on suggestions that aren't true and be disappointed after you own it. I see too many times.. "runs 3's and 4's" and the next thing you see is the owner looking for a consel, wonder why..?? lol. 
Also good suggestion again from Fastwater on the prop deal. I'm going on a limb here and saying that probably 99% of the engines come propped wrong out of the factory. I spent a lot of money getting mine right but the dealer was to far for me to go so I did it. 
My last suggestion would be resale down the road. I'm probably at the near end of my boat buying career but you may (down the road) want to upgrade. Some boats.. don't take the big hit like others, so that's something else to consider. 
You've got a lot of great help here so don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone is giving you good advice, but IMO there are 2 main questions that you have to ask yourself .... One, what kind of water are you going to be fishing the majority of the time ... and two, what species of fish will be be targeting the majority of the time.

If you're not going to be fishing big water (like Erie) very often, I wouldn't buy a boat that is meant to handle big water. You won't be happy with it if the vast majority of your time is going to be spent on inland lakes. And you especially won't be happy with it if the majority of your fishing is going to be chasing bass.

Big water boats are deep and have a lot of free board. Sure that free board keeps you dry and feeling safe in rough seas, but that free board also makes them extremely susceptible to being pushed around by the wind. The last thing you want if you are chasing bass on inland lakes is to have your boat be easily blown around by the wind. And while the depth of a big water boat is comforting in rough waters, a deep boat makes bass fishing much more difficult. Yes the big water boats have front decks, but I can't think of one that isn't quite a bit deeper (gunwale to top of deck) than a bass boat. 

If you're going to do a lot of fishing that requires trolling, I'd look to one of the multi species boats mentioned earlier. 

But ..... if you are going to be chasing bass on inland lakes, and occasionally Lake Erie when weather permits, there is no better boat to do it from, than one designed with bass fishing in mind.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

poncho 79 said:


> Thanks Pops. My garage is 23' long so I'm pretty sure an 18 footer will fit, maybe some 19's. What multi species boat would you recommend? I like the bass hawk. Lund's pro v bass is nice but a bit too expensive.










17 foot 6 inches 96 inch beam swing away tongue, fits nice in a 19 foot 10 inch garage with 4 inches to spare . 115 merc 4 stroke not afraid of lake Erie AT ALL... 31k out the door


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Great looking rig ST.. good luck with it. May your gunnels always be fish slimed.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking rig. I hope your comment "not afraid of lake Erie AT ALL " is tempered with a profound respect for that Fickle Lady and her quick tantrums.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Nice looking rig. I hope your comment "not afraid of lake Erie AT ALL " is tempered with a profound respect for that Fickle Lady and her quick tantrums.


lol THE BOAT IS NOT AFRAID....ME ON THE OTHERHAND.....LETS SAY I HAVE A IMMENSE RESPECT FOR THAT FICKLE GIRL....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is that a metal boat? Huh...Surprised you didnt get a plastic one...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

"Plastic..We don't need no stinking plastic.."


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Is that a metal boat? Huh...Surprised you didnt get a plastic one...


Deep down...he really knows all things made of metal are better.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Shoot.... that remark of mine probably just ruined any shot I would have had at a fishing trip to Erie. Oh Wait..
I once owned a Glock..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Shoot.... that remark of mine probably just ruined any shot I would have had at a fishing trip to Erie. Oh Wait..
> I *once owned a Glock.*.


That's the only reason I still have mine cause owning one is a requirement if going fishing with ST. 
Don't tell him but I don't keep it in the safe with my real guns.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Is that a metal boat? Huh...Surprised you didnt get a plastic one...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> That's the only reason I still have mine cause owning one is a requirement if going fishing with ST.
> Don't tell him but I don't keep it in the safe with my real guns.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Skeeter zx series and a Yamaha Sho


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Poncho...did you make a decision?


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Poncho...did you make a decision?


Hi everybody. Thanks all for your input. Im not going to buy until beginning of next year. I think I'm leaning towards a used fiberglass preferably a phoenix if I can find one. But I'm going to look for a ranger or a triton too. If I can't find what I want used, I'll probably buy a Crestliner pt18 with a mercury 150 4stroke pro xs.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

poncho 79 said:


> Hi everybody. Thanks all for your input. Im not going to buy until beginning of next year. I think I'm leaning towards a used fiberglass preferably a phoenix if I can find one. But I'm going to look for a ranger or a triton too. If I can't find what I want used, I'll probably buy a Crestliner pt18 with a mercury 150 4stroke pro xs.


I don't know how early you'll be buying next year but I'm happy to take you out on Erie on a REALLY good day or some place inland on my 2017 Crestliner 1750 Fishhawk....if you like. This was my first year with it and I was very happy with it. 
It's a great all around boat that I can drop in LaDue or East Branch, can make it through the Iron Channel at Portage Lakes, and be really comfortable on Erie with mild winds out of the South.
Four footers on Erie are no fun and six footers are approaching suicide or insanity.
But on Saturday of Labor Day Weekend this year, we spent five hours on Erie off of Avon Point to Lakewood and back....and got to LaDue for a few hours before the sun went down. Then went to Blazin' Bills.
My point is that there are several aluminum, multi species boats that really are multi species and "multi water". If you can, get on one before you buy.


----------

